# Outdoor Fan-Rated Ceiling Fan Box



## steinbierz (Nov 19, 2007)

Happy 4th of July weekend. As a quick introduction I am a recently retired Coast Guardsman (Coastie) who has been a DIY for more than 30 years (some out of love of DIY; other times due to budget issues).

This would seem like such an easy search but I am having no luck. I am looking for an outdoor-rated electrical junction box that is also ceiling-fan rated. Does such a think exist or will the regular outdoor-rated metal boxes work?

My understanding is that a ceiling fan box must meet a 70# hanging load factor (I believe non-fan boxes are either 30# or 35#) and that "rated for ceiling fan" or other similar writing should be on the box...I would assume that this would apply to outdoors as well as indoor. Could anyone please lead me in the right direction? Thank you.

Larry Steinmetz
Springfield, Va
Retired Coast Guard


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

Use *any* box and simply secure the _fan bracket_ to the structure.


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow 220/221 really :whistling2:. Anyways looking past that stupid answer you can use any *FAN RATED BOX!* They make some nice plastic ones if you are worried about rust and what not.


----------



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

314.27(D) is your code reference and the following link shows examples of boxes.http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl..._ZDfDg&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=5&ct=image


----------



## steinbierz (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the link. All of these seem to be indoor type though. Are there no outdoor type of is some other method used to ensure no ingress of water? Thanks.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

Most fans are hung under a structure, and therefore the wiring methods are the same as indoor wiring methods. So, unless you are putting the fan on a flag pole, you should be fine using any fan rated box.


----------



## zpm (Jan 6, 2009)

I seem to recall installing fans 20 years ago that hung from the box. All the fans I've installed within the last 5-6 years have a bracket that screws to the joists and the fan hangs from the bracket. The ceiling box provides no support for the fan. A fan rated box is required only if the fan hangs directly from it (sole support).

314.27
*(D) Boxes at Ceiling-Suspended (Paddle) Fan Outlets.*
Outlet boxes or outlet box systems used as the sole support
of a ceiling-suspended (paddle) fan shall be listed, shall be
marked by their manufacturer as suitable for this purpose,
and shall not support ceiling-suspended (paddle) fans that
weigh more than 32 kg (70 lb). For outlet boxes or outlet
box systems designed to support ceiling-suspended
(paddle) fans that weigh more than 16 kg (35 lb), the required
marking shall include the maximum weight to be
supported.​ 

These fans need some serious support:
http://www.bigassfans.com/


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

zpm said:


> I seem to recall installing fans 20 years ago that hung from the box. All the fans I've installed within the last 5-6 years have a bracket that screws to the joists and the fan hangs from the bracket. The ceiling box provides no support for the fan. A fan rated box is required only if the fan hangs directly from it (sole support).
> 
> 314.27
> *(D) Boxes at Ceiling-Suspended (Paddle) Fan Outlets.*
> ...


Sure you can do that if you want to be a hack :whistling2: Why not do it once and do it right:thumbsup:


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

steinbierz said:


> …. Are there no outdoor type of is some other method used to ensure no ingress of water? Thanks.


 Almost any box that has no openings in the top and with conduit feeding the box will be weather resistant. I would be more concerned about water intrusion into the Fan motor.
 A pic would help


Is the Fan rated for outdoor use?
What kind of structure will the Fan be mounted to?
How will Power be routed to the Fan?
 Larry,We need more info

Welcome to the forum
.


----------



## jbberns (Jul 1, 2009)

I have never seen a weatherproof box for hanging a fan. Always under a canopy of some sort. I don't believe any box will work unless it's listed for it. Definitly use a box for a fan. And where you are installing it covered by a roof? Where rain won't be hitting the box? If so a metal box like shown earlier will work. 

There is some bad advice in this one! I hope some of you guys only do work in your OWN house!


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

314.27(D) Boxes at Ceiling-Suspended (Paddle) Fan Outlets. Where a box is used as the *sole support *of a ceiling-suspended (paddle) fan, the box shall be listed for the application and for the weight of the fan to be supported.

Anchor the fan to the framing and any box will do.


----------



## steinbierz (Nov 19, 2007)

I just got out of the hospital from spine surgery so I am late with my thanks to all who took the time to provide me information.


----------

